# How do i pick a less seedy eggplant?



## marina (Mar 29, 2004)

i really hate eating the seeds and it seems like there are always more seeds than "meat".  does anyone have any tips?

thanks!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Mar 29, 2004)

Marina;
   There are a few things you can do to minimze the seediness in eggplant. First, pick young _small_ eggplant to work with. The trend in mass produced vegetables is large sized. This is unfortunate as _most_, if not all, vegetables are actually at their best when picked young and small. Also, look for different variesties of eggplant. The Asian varieties, characterized by the longer, thinner banana type shape, are usually far less seedy than their Western counterparts. 
   If you must select from the mammoth eggplants in the local super-mega mart, look for eggplants that are very heavy feeling for their size. The seeds have not had time to fully develop in these eggplants which makes them infinitely more palatable.


----------



## scott123 (Mar 29, 2004)

Bubba is right on the money  

Younger vegetables have had less time to grow the tough cellulose that's hard to break down. They are also much less likely to be bitter.

If you don't like the eggplant seeds, can't you just slice the eggplant in half and then scoop the seeds out?

Do you like babaganoush? Ain't nothing better that you can do with an eggplant than that, imho  The combination of roasted eggplant and raw garlic is a match made in heaven.


----------



## marina (Mar 30, 2004)

i'm making eggplant parmesan, so i definitely don't want to slice them in half and scoop the seeds out.  i guess i'll be looking for younger plants then.  thanks!


----------

